# Reserve experience with Integrated Relocation Program



## erobelin (6 Sep 2015)

Good day everyone. 

I recently applied for a REO in Quebec City for which Move of DHG and E will be considered. If I'm hired, I would be relocating from Ottawa. 

Can anyone, either Reg F or PRes tell me what their experience with the IRP was? Does the IRP actually pay for an all-inclusive 'door-to-door' move?

Thanks.


----------



## Loachman (6 Sep 2015)

Welcome to Army.ca.

Based upon the time and date of your registration, I'd presume that you've not availed yourself of the opportunity to read older threads wherein such things have been discussed, or tried out the Search Function. Please do so.

Once you have done your homework, please feel free to ask any questions for which you could not find any answers, and somebody will be pleased to answer you.


----------

